# Human Scent & Kitten Abandonment



## Kylan (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi!
So today, I recently posted a photo on facebook of my 1 week old kittens laying on my brothers lap.
Since then, I have had MANY hateful people telling me that my cat is going to reject her babies or kill them.
While this does NOT have me worried, It still angers me to a certain point. My cat would have rejected her kittens from the beginning if this was true. I have handled them since they were born, given the fact I assisted in the birth. 

What can I say to tell these people that this is a myth, and when it DOES happen, it usually happens in FERAL cats, and not loving, domesticated house cats?

This is also the picture I had taken. Momma was on the other side of my brother, laying next to him sleeping. If they were in any danger, I believe momma would have done something, not just of laid down and slept.

What is your opinion on kitten handling?


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

It's STRANGE human scents that make them do that. Not humans or other cats/animals they are comfortable with.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I have no idea about your question... I just wanted to saw awwwwwww! Your babies are adorable!


----------



## Linsmd (Aug 7, 2013)

If it were me I would tell the people saying that to get lost. Lol. 

My cat had one kitten about 3 weeks ago that was a surprise (long story!) and right from the get go she has trusted me with it. I was worried at first because she would come over and drop it in my lap. I thought that I wasn't supposed to handle it so I would put it back in the box but after some research I learned that if a cat trusts you and doesn't seem distressed by you holding it then by all means get to cuddling! 
A lot of people buy into the myth you shouldn't touch it for the first 4 weeks, which is the opposite. I hold the kitten as much as possible, and because of that I can already see it is comforted by me rather than scared. Momma cat enjoys it too because it gives her time to go hang out with my other cats, eat, sleep, ect. 
It leads to the many many many unsocialized kittens that end up in shelter once they aren't "cute little kittens" anymore people give them up because they aren't used to affection. It's sad and I wish there were some way to get the word out to show those little newborns as much love as possible! 

You're doing a great job I think! I can't wait to see their progress since my one and your four are close in age 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Linsmd (Aug 7, 2013)

Also I would just post the many articles you can find via google in response proving that it is a myth. Hopefully they'll get the picture!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah for petes sakes! I had a very feral Mama cat that I unfortunately could never get trapped, I couldn't pet her, but she totally trusted me with her babies, I was stunned! Her story is a long one...I've touched on it a couple of times here on the forum....it still makes so sad that I wasn't able to get her trapped and to a vet...
If the Mama cats trusts that you will do no harm, it is amazing how they will trust you with their babies.
Don't let the people who haven't got a clue, get to you...
Give them a "Cheshire Cat" smile and let it go...


----------



## Kylan (Jul 27, 2013)

@Wolf; Yes, that's the point I Was trying to get across! I would have never touched the kittens if I was a stranger to her, or if she distrusted me!

@deafdogs&cat; I have to agree with you. My little ones are adorable  I love them all so much!

@linsmd; I have been posting articles every once and a while on that photo since people have started harassing me about it. Even a few videos! I believe if momma really distrusted me so much around her kittens, she wouldn't of had them on my bed in the first place! She had MANY nesting boxes set up around my room, but chose my bed of all places. That kinda shows you that there's at least a small amount of trust between her & I. I'll gladly keep you updated  Planning on taking daily pictures to document their growth


----------



## maewkaew (Jun 27, 2012)

Those people are idiots. Good breeders ( and rescuers) touch kittens right after birth and every day to weigh them and it does not make the mom abandon them. 
It sounds like they are mixing up cats with some wild animals. Cats aren't very likely to do that and especially not when the human is someone they know and trust. 

What is true is that there should be minimal handling of the kittens in the first couple weeks . A few minutes a day is good -- and actually a positive thing that they get loving attention from a human -- but mostly in the first few weeks, you need to take care of the mother cat and let her take care of the babies. They need to just sleep and eat and grow.


----------



## seattlecoon (Mar 2, 2012)

This shows you need to do some serious pruning of your Facebook friends. No friend of mine would ever say something so rude to me. I would "defriend" them. Someone showing concern over the kittens can be educated but hateful people shouldn't be Facebook friends to begins with.


----------



## Fae (May 25, 2013)

Oh wow... That is annoying... I don't understand why someone would be so hateful without being educated...

Besides, it's good for kittens to be handled since birth, so long as the mom cat trusts you, right?


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Fae said:


> Oh wow... That is annoying... I don't understand why someone would be so hateful without being educated...


Ignorance abounds on the internet! People often weigh in on topics that they know nothing about because the internet grants them the anonymity to make rear ends of themselves without the embarrasment of being called out on their bullcrap in the "real world" by people who know them.

I think people should be forced to wear name tags, but instead of their name it should be a quotation of the stupidest thing they've ever posted to a social media site. If I'm still interested in knowing their name after reading their tag, I can ask them.


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

Please no D: I said some really dumb things when I was fourteen.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

wolfheartmoon said:


> Please no D: I said some really dumb things when I was fourteen.


Lol! Maybe we can update the tags every few years, like licences, so that you'd get a chance to redeem yourself.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Tell them its an old wives tale. Get with it. Stop spreading misinformation.


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

dt8thd said:


> Lol! Maybe we can update the tags every few years, like licences, so that you'd get a chance to redeem yourself.


That sounds better.


----------

